# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Blootsvoets: de beste kinderschoen? Geen schoen!

## peteroomens

Februari 2013 verscheen een artikel van mij in het online tijdschrift *Kiind*:

Was dat maar mogelijk. Al in 1992 pleitten twee Indiase orthopeden voor het blootsvoets gaan en staan van kinderen, zeker tot hun zesde jaar. Iedere volwassene weet bovendien dat spieren sterker worden door ze te gebruiken.
Gevoelsmatig weten we dan ook wel dat zodra ons kind gaat lopen en staan er niets beter is dan dit schoenloos te laten gebeuren. Vaak trekken de kleintjes hun schoentjes zelf uit. Ouders hebben het beste met hun peuter voor, maar wat ís het beste? Hierover zijn de meningen behoorlijk verdeeld. En hoe leg je het op een begrijpelijke manier uit? Hieronder een poging.

voor het hele artikel, klik op http://kiind.nl/articles/502/Blootsv...esAllowed=true

Peter.

----------

